# Sticklebract



## indica86 (3/8/15)

> Sticklebract is a dual-use New Zealand variety, from the same breeding program that bred others as well to eliminate the black root rot problem which had stricken the New Zealand hop yards. Stickelbract’s dominant aroma comes from high selinene and high myrcene resulting in a piney-citrusy bouquet. Farnesene manages to check in, but humulene and carophyllene are nearly non-existent. It has a very good vigor and yield, and its alpha acids average out at 10.3%.





> Purpose Bittering & Aroma
> Alpha Acid Composition 13%-14.2%
> Beta Acid Composition 7.5%-8.5%
> Co-Humulone Composition 40%-45%
> ...


What a hop. Drinking a IPL/ Hoppy Lager whatever.
23 litre batch, bittered with Dana and 50g of Perle and 50g Sticklebract at flameout.
I was wondering why this beer was so dank and piney and I checked the recipe.
Glorious. I will have to dump a heap in an IPA soon.


----------



## Yob (3/8/15)

Sounds nish nish.. long way to send a bottle... -_-


----------



## Mardoo (3/8/15)

Awesome. I got some Sticklebract and some NZ Cascade from HopDealz that I'm reeeeally looking forward to pairing in a super-pale ale. What yeast did you use Indica86?


----------



## indica86 (3/8/15)

repitch of 34/70.
Came in at about 8% and 55 IBU.
Good lawnmower beer!


----------



## sponge (3/8/15)

8% and 55IBUs isn't something I'd normally associate a lawnmower beer with


----------



## Mardoo (3/8/15)

It is if you hate mowing lawns...sure to be over quickly.


----------



## BottloBill (3/8/15)

Not unless the lawnmower runs on it


----------



## Yob (20/10/15)

feedback anyone?

Just getting ready to ferment one


----------



## indica86 (20/10/15)

Apart from me it seems not.
I just cracked an early of a Session IPA, late hopped with Calypso, Galaxy and Stickle and it is great, perfect balance of spice, fruit and some dank.
Have an IPA with a decent late hop in the FV at the moment too...


----------



## Mardoo (20/10/15)

Finally got my NZ Cascade and Sticklebract pitched tonight. Will know very soon.


----------



## Mardoo (23/10/15)

First taste out of the fermenter of the NZ Cascade/ Sticklebract is packed with floral, citrus and confectionery aromas, with flavours of citrus, confectionery and a solid resiny backbone from the Sticklebract. Really awesome so far. So hoppy it made my tongue numb


----------



## mofox1 (23/10/15)

Damndamndamndamndamn! I've got far too much hops at the moment and you go and post a review like that?

Maybe *one* more order will fit in the freezer....


----------



## Yob (23/10/15)

I presume you'll let me know when you keg it right..


----------



## Mardoo (23/10/15)

mofox1 said:


> Damndamndamndamndamn! I've got far too much hops at the moment and you go and post a review like that?
> 
> Maybe *one* more order will fit in the freezer....


If it's any help Mofox, I'm thinking of making this my house pale ale, with some more refinement. Just went back for more "assessment". Yum! Maybe drop the buttering addition and hop entirely in the cube. Trials are in order!


----------



## Yob (23/10/15)

Next on the list for me for sure... Just need a free keg to put it in...

Ed.. Apart from the hop shot, the ris and the 2 x scotch ales..

For Ki n ell....


----------



## technobabble66 (23/10/15)

Yeah, chop chop on that hops shot, Scotsman!!
I'm keen to try a sample :chug:


FWIW, this Sticklbract sounds like it'll go well with the early results of the hops shot aroma/flavour...
2 experiments in 1 !


----------



## Yob (5/11/15)

technobabble66 said:


> Yeah, chop chop on that hops shot, Scotsman!!
> I'm keen to try a sample :chug:
> 
> 
> ...



you are correct, when I get back, I'll put the Sticklebract keg in the fridge and well try a blend


----------



## Bridges (24/2/16)

Anyone dry hopped with it yet?
Have a chinook, northern brewer, cascade APA in the fermenter and am trying to decide if I should go with cascade for the dry hop or some sticklebract which I've had for a while and haven't had the chance to play with.


----------



## mofox1 (24/2/16)

I wasn't "wowed" by it as a dry hop. Didn't get much from it despite using nearly 5g/L. Got more out of the 1g/L Cascade and 1.3g/L Galaxy charge done at the same time.

Seemed to work well as late kettle / cube additions.


----------



## Bridges (24/2/16)

Thanks mofox pretty sure I've got some galaxy too, could well rip off your combo and throw the sticklebract at a single hop pale ale to see what I get.


----------



## mofox1 (24/2/16)

Used it here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?/topic/84424-What-are-you-brewing-2015?#entry1337046

The lager is drinking very easily, keg will blow soon...


----------



## indica86 (25/5/16)

This is my favourite IPA bittering hop. So nasty and dank and ******* bitter. With the 007 and Brooklyn for some fruit **** me what a beer.


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Hop2iT XVIII
Brewer: Grumpy
Asst Brewer:
Style: Double IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 30.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.69 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Bottling Volume: 21.60 l
Estimated OG: 1.076 SG
Estimated Color: 22.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 74.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 85.4 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
3.50 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 -
1.50 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 -
1.50 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 -
6.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 79.5 %
1.00 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 5 13.2 %
0.50 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 6 6.6 %
0.05 kg Gladfield Roast Barley (1450.0 EBC) Grain 7 0.7 %
20.00 g Sticklebract [13.50 %] - First Wort 60.0 Hop 8 24.8 IBUs
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 9 -
60.00 g 007 [14.60 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 mi Hop 10 22.2 IBUs
40.00 g Brooklyn [17.10 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20 Hop 11 17.3 IBUs
30.00 g Chinook [12.70 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20. Hop 12 9.7 IBUs
50.00 g 007 [14.60 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 7.55 kg
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

